# Latest projects



## warczykikiEUpainter (Dec 14, 2008)

Here are some pics of recently completed projects of shopping mall and residentials(interiors only).Hope you like it .


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Different


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

good stuff! Hey is that bacon on the wall


----------



## warczykikiEUpainter (Dec 14, 2008)

What u mean by "bacon"?


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

oh.mah.god!!

Wise likey!!!!

Colors are a _wonderful_ thing as are the clients that cannot get enough of them in their homes...unfortunately now that I am in the midwest, I am stuck with dark brown and beige...


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

warczykikiEUpainter said:


> What u mean by "bacon"?


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

i luv bacon...


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

taters and bacon!

Interesting style and color, I believe you said you were from Poland?
Is that a typical style or a very custom high end?


----------



## brushmonkey (Jan 4, 2010)

Swine is divine! Im a friggin bacon fiend.:wacko: Btw...whats up with this page? Its so wide.


WisePainter said:


> i luv bacon...


----------



## warczykikiEUpainter (Dec 14, 2008)

Here is one vid i posted today. Shows painting of rear of the office building connected to aluminium profile factory. Nice, fast job


----------

